# Garmin 500 Edge with a Duotrap



## pbuohl (Aug 1, 2009)

Does anyone know if the Garmin 500 Edge will work with the Duotrap? They are both ANT+ technology so I would assume they would work. I'm just looking for confirmation.
Thanks


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

The Garmin 500 WILL work with your DuoTrap and is one of the few that will. I had a few rounds in the ring with Trek and originally recieved some wrong info on what works with the DuoTrap. So to make a long story short, The DuoTraps will work with a few ANT+ and 2.4 units and the Garmin is one of those and have a customer using one for about a month now. Hope this helps:thumbsup:


----------



## pbuohl (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks. I will be purchasing one next week.


----------

